# Can a African Dwarf Frog, a Blue Leg Hermit Crab, and a Algea Eating Fish go together



## monique70041 (Mar 6, 2007)

:fish: can a African Dwarf Frog, a Blue Leg Hermit Crab, and a Algea Eating Fish go together in a 10 gal tank? im going 2 b getting a 20 gal tank in about a month or less :fish:


----------



## monique70041 (Mar 6, 2007)

i already have a algea eating fish and i had tetras with it but i got rid of the tetras 


and if they can go together what do they eat ... i already know what the algea fish eats ... lol i feed him algea discs once a week


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

the algae fish would be able to live with the frog but not the hermit crab since they need land to live.

For the frog feeding you could feed him worms and bloodworms and feeder minnows every once in a while but not that often


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

What exactly is the "algae eating fish"?

And what do you mean by a blue leg hermit crab? The only thing i can think of is a saltwater hermit crab....


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeh im confused


----------



## monique70041 (Mar 6, 2007)

ill post a pic of my algea fish ... and now i know i cant get a blue legged hermit crab so thnx


----------



## monique70041 (Mar 6, 2007)

http://forums.aquariumhobbyist.com/forum.php?catid=35

my fish looks like the fish on that page


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

Thats a common pleco and they can reach a length of over 14 inches. On top of their large size, they are massive waste producers. Very poor species for your tank.


----------



## monique70041 (Mar 6, 2007)

can the frog && the pleco go together?¿?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

No. When the pleco gets big enough, it will likely get eaten. Your tank is not even big enough for the pleco, so there should be no concern as to whether it will go with the frog because you should get rid of it.


----------



## Ackerman651 (Oct 30, 2006)

First of all, you obviously need to get rid of that pleco somehow. And second, you would need a partially filled tank with some rocks for them to get out on. it would be possible with the frogs, but they wouldnt enjoy it. also, african dwarfs DEFINITELY dont eat feeder minnows, theyre way way too small. frozen blood worms would be the best choice, in small portions. you can also mix it up with other sinking foods, small enough for them to eat obviously.


----------

